
SQLite4 - samfisher83
https://sqlite.org/src4/doc/trunk/www/design.wiki
======
okket
Previous discussions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10104964](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10104964)
(9 months ago, 2 comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7797025](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7797025)
(~2 yrs ago, 67 comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4168645](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4168645)
(~4 yrs ago, 49 comments)

